# Book holder/ book stand



## LHot (Feb 9, 2009)

I'm looking for a plan for a book holder or book stand.
The kind that you sit on a table and it will hold a book at a nice angle so you can read the book comfortably while your seated. 
It would be a major plus if it also can hold the page open for you.
I did some searching already but couldn't find anything so far, hopefully someone here knows where I can find one or has the plan themselves.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi LHot

Here's one I made along time ago,,,it's very simple to make,all you need is a hand rip saw and a sharp chisel ...you can scroll saw a design in if you want or lust plane ,,cut the hinge and then just rip the board down the center and then pop it open.. very simple one to make but it works very well..and is fun to make 


=========



LHot said:


> I'm looking for a plan for a book holder or book stand.
> The kind that you sit on a table and it will hold a book at a nice angle so you can read the book comfortably while your seated.
> It would be a major plus if it also can hold the page open for you.
> I did some searching already but couldn't find anything so far, hopefully someone here knows where I can find one or has the plan themselves.


----------



## LHot (Feb 9, 2009)

bobj3 said:


> Hi LHot
> 
> Here's one I made along time ago,,,it's very simple to make,all you need is a hand rip saw and a sharp chisel ...you can scroll saw a design in if you want or lust plane ,,cut the hinge and then just rip the board down the center and then pop it open.. very simple one to make but it works very well..and is fun to make
> 
> ...


Hi Bobj,
I'm looking for one that keeps the book almost vertical.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

HI Lon

Details, details hahahahahahaha here's one that will do that job 

http://www.homeenvy.com/db/4/74.html

http://www.routerforums.com/email-router-tips-members-only/6945-free-stuff.html

http://www.absolutelyfreeplans.com/INDOOR PROJECTS/indoor_projects.htm

http://www.absolutelyfreeplans.com/


=========



LHot said:


> Hi Bobj,
> I'm looking for one that keeps the book almost vertical.


----------



## LHot (Feb 9, 2009)

Bob,
Thanks for those links. I found about a half a dozen plans that might work. Now I just have to compare them and see which will work best, plus see which parts of each can I steal for my own design.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

You're Welcome Lon

Free is for me 



=========



LHot said:


> Bob,
> Thanks for those links. I found about a half a dozen plans that might work. Now I just have to compare them and see which will work best, plus see which parts of each can I steal for my own design.


----------



## vikingcraftsman (Mar 31, 2006)

Black and Deckers kitchen accessories book has one called cookbook easel. It uses a plastic insert to hold the page open. Very simple to make.


----------



## Jennabutala (Feb 18, 2009)

Whether you're studying for a class, reading a heavy textbook, writing a paper, or reading for pleasure, bookstands and book rests perfect tools to prop up your books and hold your place. You can also prop up your notes as you review for a test, or prepare to write a paper. There are lot of sites from where you can shop it. Below is a site that compare prices of different brands:

http://www.nextag.com/book-holder/search-html

have a look and then decide


----------



## old55 (Aug 11, 2013)

Welcome to the forum @zhangsherry


----------

